# Plasti-dip on white eco?



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone used plasti dip on the eco rims on a white cruze? I'm curious how it will look before I go ahead and do it.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

just do it, then i'll know how it looks.. haha


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

id love to know to!


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cavere said:


> Has anyone used plasti dip on the eco rims on a white cruze? I'm curious how it will look before I go ahead and do it.


Did you plan on doing it yet? Planning of getting a Eco White 6M next month and wondered how it would look with plasti dip wheels or black roof. They also have a gloss coating that you can spray over plasti dip to make it look a little more like powdercoat.


----------



## ktmbilly325 (Aug 27, 2011)

YouTube - 2011 Chevy Cruze Commercial 1080p
it isn't white, but you can get an idea how the plasti-coat will look.


----------



## Cornell87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just did my stock eco 17" wheels with the flat black plasti dip looks amazing! Nd best is if u don't like it, it peels right off!!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cornell87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just did my stock 17" chromes with the flat black plasti dip very pleased!!! Used about 1 can per wheel purchased paint at local home depot for 5.89 a can! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

looks nice!!!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Post pictures of it installed!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cornell87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here ya go


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great! i really like silver and black!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cornell87 said:


> I just did my stock eco 17" wheels with the flat black plasti dip looks amazing! Nd best is if u don't like it, it peels right off!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



How durable is it if it just peels right off? I'm thinking about trying it on my rims.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cornell87 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



That looks AWESOME cornell. Great color combo.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> How durable is it if it just peels right off? I'm thinking about trying it on my rims.


apparently quite! a buddy of mine plasti diped the rims on his ford ranger and they are still going strong after 8 months!


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

really nice looking. Might have to try on my Red Cruze.


----------



## cabrone (May 1, 2012)

Dipyourcar.com


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cabrone said:


> Dipyourcar.com



Wow those car look sexy. BTW your name is a vulgar word in Spanish. Just sayin'.


----------



## cabrone (May 1, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Wow those car look sexy. BTW your name is a vulgar word in Spanish. Just sayin'.


indeed it is. It's my name on every single forum I'm on and you are one of maybe 3 people to catch that. Most enjoy it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cabrone said:


> indeed it is. It's my name on every single forum I'm on and you are one of maybe 3 people to catch that. Most enjoy it.


O i laughed LOL...


----------



## cabrone (May 1, 2012)

Ideal cruze for me would be white or blue with plasti-dip'd eco wheels, black with a silver metalizer.


----------

